# How do I properly install a brass crown gear?



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I just got some nice Mobydidit, brass Aurora crown gears for my Drag cars from Al and I was looking for tips on installing them without damaging them. They arent cheap and I would lke to do it right the first time. Any help would be great.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I always install the axle from the non drive side, into the tooth side of the gear, chamfer the end of the axle just a bit, Have your shim situation figured out, and then use a press to slowly, and keeping the axle straight, press it threw the gear / shims, and into the other side of the chassis until you get the axle equal lengths on both sides of the chassis.

I always add either a drop of loctite or super glue to the axle just as I get close to the final position.

Boosted


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Ahh, that's exactly how I do a regular crown, except for the Loctite. Should be no problem then. Thanks


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

i would use a drill blank
that way you can re-use it many times without the spines eating the hole up


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I have drill blanks here but I'm worried about the gear slipping . These cars are pretty fast. It ripped apart two stock crowns as soon as pulled the trigger both times. Will the Loctite alone hold it?


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

I hear really good stuff about the green locktite. Quick setting and holds strong.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

being doing with 6 mag unlimited inline cars for years!
The gears have not come lose after years of use with & without loctite

i press the gears on with a tire press and go racing.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok, drill blank and press will be the route I try.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Common knowledge, but often forgotten; dont forget to prep/deburr the ends of the axle prior to pressing. Just a kiss to slightly bevel the edge.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Before pressing the gear on the axle.
Put the axle in the freezer and heat the gear in hot water.

__________________


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

SuperFist said:


> Before pressing the gear on the axle.
> Put the axle in the freezer and heat the gear in hot water.
> 
> __________________


Great idea!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

interesting, but with 2 dense metals, does it work?
thanks

I bevel my axle ends for all my cars, that way the axles do not walk when putting on hubs/tires.

I have seen people press on tires and wonder why the car has some hop, or does not handle well.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I used to do the freezing and heating trick,you have to work fast,but it does help a little.
I kept the press in the freezer with the axle.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

is that just so you can say you work with cold hard steel?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LMAO,gotta give ya that one Mike,it had me rolling on the ground:thumbsup:


----------

